# Apartment for rent on our farm



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a 1 bedroom apartment available about a month from now. It's small but is great for a couple or a single person. We are planning to replace carpeting and possibly repaint a room, as well as doing basic cleaning etc.

Rent is 350.00 per month, plus utilities. 

The apartment is separate from, but connected to our barn. We also live on the property in our house. Our farm is 20 acres, but we utelize only a small amount. It's great deer hunting on the back acreage. 

We are pet friendly, as long as said pets do NOT harm our livestock or our pets. We absolutely cannot have dogs unsafe around livestock.

We are a small homestead, just starting to try to make a profit here. We have goats, rabbits, chickens, ducks, geese, and guineas running around. Goats are in pastures, but poultry free range. We also have our two boisterous but friendly (neutered) dogs and several spayed/neutered cats of our own. You must, obviously, like animals. And, realize that the farm can be LOUD - I did say ducks, geese, and guineas.  Also, we butcher things right in our backyard and front yard - not for the squeamish. 

We're hoping to find someone farming-sympathetic.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

oh, why can't you be in N. Il instead?!? argh.


----------

